# Help Please



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm still trying to figure out tabbed browsing on the updated Safari. On mine, I can't tell there is anything different. I was looking at this post and I can't figure out what he is doing on that picture over to the far right.

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=885377

It looks like he is swiping from page to page but I can't figure it out. Please explain the update and how it works with Safari. It's the one thing I haven't figured out. Thank you.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Those are all posts from a while ago. That's the same thing we've had for Safari. I think in the last one, he's just selected the page to pull back up.

I did notice in the updated version, it tells us the number of pages open...


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I would swear I didn't have the option to see what pages I had opened before  - now I click on the number showing how many pages are there and there are all my open pages .... I'd that option was there before I never knew


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

The functionality of that button appears to be the same as before, with the only difference being the number of pages showing.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Well darn you have no idea how many times I muttered to myself wishing I could do exactly what it does.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

LOL!  and since I always knew it was there, I'm wishing that I could just swipe and go from page to page on the ones I have open.


----------

